# Q About Roland Cloud Synths



## automated hero (Mar 1, 2022)

I'd like to acquire the Roland D50 vst. I downloaded a trial of the Cloud and the synth itself which sounds nice. However I don't like the idea of renting. Although you can buy the synth outright (£136) there doesn't seem to be a rent to buy option. The cloud service seems a bit unclear; I have heard that, if you pay for a year, you get to keep one synth of your choice. Can anyone clarify? Thanks


----------



## EgM (Mar 1, 2022)

I think you need to pay a year commitment to Roland Cloud and you get 1 or 2 permanent keys depending on which plan you have chosen (Pro - 1 key, Ultimate - 2 keys) *EDIT: Expired Dec 31, 2021*


Btw, you can get it cheaper (maybe? depending on currency...) from https://www.jrrshop.com/roland-d-50-plugin-lifetime-key
You'll get an additional discount once it's added to cart.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 1, 2022)

Thanks
Unfortunately I can't afford that all at once, which is why paying monthly and getting to keep it after a years worth of payments was more appealing to me. If that's how it works.

Also that play 4 life deal was a limited offer that ended in 2020 :D


----------



## EgM (Mar 1, 2022)

automated hero said:


> Thanks
> Unfortunately I can't afford that all at once, which is why paying monthly and getting to keep it after a years worth of payments was more appealing to me. If that's how it works.
> 
> Also that play 4 life deal was a limited offer that ended in 2020 :D


My apologies, they bring it back every year since 2020 but it seems it's not active right now. In the news section there was another Play 4 Life promotion that ended Dec 31, 2021

I'll edit my post to remove that information


----------



## automated hero (Mar 1, 2022)

EgM said:


> My apologies, they bring it back every year since 2020 but it seems it's not active right now. In the news section there was another Play 4 Life promotion that ended Dec 31, 2021
> 
> I'll edit my post to remove that information


No problem


----------

